# sb live 5.1

## lobo1111

graja mi tylko 2 glosniki.... jak zrobic zeby reszta tez dzialala ?

----------

## Dawid159

Jeżeli korzystasz z alsy to odpal alsamixer (składnik alsa-utils) i podgłośnij odpowiednie kanały  :Wink: 

----------

## lobo1111

na to juz wpadlem ale reszta glosnikow dalej milczy

gdzie sie wlacza cmss3d ?

poza tym te dwa glosniki graja tak masakrycznie ze sluchac sie nie da O_o

----------

## argasek

To ścisz sobie sobie jedno z "Wave" do ok. 50%.

----------

## ukl

Ehh no niestety dźwięk w linuksie jest wciąż nie dopracowany.. niema pełnego wspomagania hardware mixing na przykład, no i właśnie problem z harczeniem przy wyższym wzmocnieniu  :Sad:  Swoją drogą u mnie też nie chcą grać normalnie tylne głośniki  :Smile: 

----------

## lobo1111

 *argasek wrote:*   

> To ścisz sobie sobie jedno z "Wave" do ok. 50%.

 

scisz ? O_o

nie wiem czy zauwazyles ale te glosniki nie graja wcale a nie za glosno  :Smile: 

i w sumie to nie harcza tylko tak jak by czkawke mialy O_o

jakis taki bulgot wychodzi  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

Powiem tak: nie mam swoich głośników 5.1, ale też mam SBLive! 5.1 i nie miałem żadnego z opisywanych problemów. Po pierwsze nie rozumiem (proszę mi to wytłumaczyć) jak ma się mieć "support" dla hardware-mixingu do jakości dźwięku.

Hardware-mixing to sprzętowe mieszanie odtwarzanych naraz kanałów. AFAIK EMU10K1 ma ich 32; ponieważ nigdy nie udało mi się odtwarzać naraz więcej jak z 3 źródeł dźwięku (let's say: MPlayer + XMMS + jakiś tam dźwięk z ARTSa) to powiem tyle, że te 3 bezproblemowo mi się miksowały. Bulgoty to raczej wina kompresji stratnej np. MP3 ew. wybitnie kiepskich głośników / słuchawek.

Nie wiem jak na OSS, ale na ALSA "jadę" od wersji circa 0.9 i jest OK. Polecam dalszą zabawę suwaczkami...

Tak, "ścisz". Jeśli kanał "Wave" jest ustawiony zbyt głośno, to następują przesterowania. Podobny efekt mam pod windows, więc jest to kwestia zbyt silnego sygnału na wyjściu (i efekt clippingu tego sygnału), a nie sterownika.

Co do dźwięku przez pełne 5.1 proponuję zapuścić mplayer -channels 6 no i oczywiście film ze ścieżką 6-kanałową. I wtedy coś wyrokować / stwierdzać...

----------

## cichy

Zakladajac ze ustawienia suwakow miksera masz dobre, pozostaje pytanie: Jaka masz wersje alsa-lib??

U mnie alsa-lib 1.0.9_rc2 sprawiala ze nie dzialal tryb 4.0 w xine ani w mplayer'ze (5.1 pewnie tez nie ale nie sprawdzalem bo glosniki mam w konfiguracji 4.0) mimo poprawnych ustawien miksera. Nie dzialalo tez nagrywanie (w Audacity niezaleznie od wejscia jakie wybralem amplituda sygnalu byla rowna zero). Zeby bylo smieszniej kopiowanie dzwieku z glosnikow przednich na glosniki tylnie dzialalo bez problemow (suwak Wave Surround). 

Na alsa-lib 1.0.8 tych problemow u mnie nie ma. Podobno takie efekty jakie ja mialem wystepuja tylko na kartach z emu10k1 (tak wynikalo z kilku watkow na forum i na bugs'ach).

Moja karta to SB Live! 5.1.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## watex

a ja tez mam sb live 5.1 mam 5 glosnikow i wszystko smiga

na pocztku mialem tak jak ty

ale pogrzebalem w mixerze pobawilem sie suwakami i teraz mam zajebiose

mam dzwiek na 5 glosnikach przys luchaniu mp3 przy filmach itp tylko dzwieku 

z tunera nieda rady walnac na 5 glosniko (przynajmniej mi sie nieudalo).

a co do suwakow to sprawdz wave center, wave lfe, wave surround.

a i polecam suwak BASS zsunac na sam dół bo bedzie pierdziec  :Smile: 

bas poscic tylko z subwofera bedzie spox  :Smile: 

----------

## lobo1111

to jeszcze zapomnialem napisac ze nie korzystam z emu bo nie wykrywal mojej karty

ca0106 <-- na tym sterowniki asla wykryla moja karte

nie wydaje mi sie zeby to byla kwestia przesuwakow... xmms dalej gra na 2 glosnikach...

gdzie tu sie wlacza cos takiego jak dzwiek 3d ???

----------

## lobo1111

 *watex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a co do suwakow to sprawdz wave center, wave lfe, wave surround.
> 
> 

 

hmmm nie mam takich

u mnie sa tylko analog front center i rear

----------

## argasek

Ekhm, podeślij lspci -v ?

----------

## lobo1111

0000:00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS

        Subsystem: Creative Labs SB0410 SBLive! 24-bit

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 9

        I/O ports at b400

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

----------

## Jakub

SBLive! 24-bit to nie jest niestety "prawdziwy" SB Live!.

----------

## lobo1111

 *Jakub wrote:*   

> SBLive! 24-bit to nie jest niestety "prawdziwy" SB Live!.

 

a tak konkretniej ?

bo nie bardzo rozumiem  :Smile: 

----------

## cichy

 *lobo1111 wrote:*   

>  *Jakub wrote:*   SBLive! 24-bit to nie jest niestety "prawdziwy" SB Live!. 
> 
> a tak konkretniej ?
> 
> bo nie bardzo rozumiem 

 

Twoja karta jest bardziej zblizona do Audigy niz do Live'a. Patrzac na specyfikacje wyglada to na pocietego Audigy. 

Poza tym tytul tego watku jest mylacy. Twoja karta ma 7.1. Moze glosniki tylne podlaczyles nie do tego wyjscia co trzeba i dlatego nic nie slychac.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Jakub

 *lobo1111 wrote:*   

>  *Jakub wrote:*   SBLive! 24-bit to nie jest niestety "prawdziwy" SB Live!. 
> 
> a tak konkretniej ?
> 
> bo nie bardzo rozumiem 

 

Karty Audigy LS oraz SB Live! 24-bit nie mają układów emu10k1 ani emu10k2, które znajdują się w "normalnych" (i bardzo dobrze wspieranych przez alse) kartach Live! oraz Audigy 1/2. Moim skromnym zdaniem, nazywanie ich SB Live! / Audigy jest dużym nadużyciem ze strony Creative.

Dużo lepszym zakupem jest stary SB Live! czy też Audigy ES (który ma chip emu10k2).

----------

## lobo1111

racja to jest karta 7.1 tyle ze wyjsc to akurat maja tyle samo co 5.1  :Smile: 

a tak nawiasem mowiac to napisalem do was z nadzieja ze mi ktos powie jak uzyskac na tej karcie dzwiek 3d ale jak na razie to dostalem odpowiedzi zeby pobawic sie przesuwakami albo zmienic karte.... ktos z was jest w stanie mi pomoc ?

----------

## cichy

 *lobo1111 wrote:*   

> racja to jest karta 7.1 tyle ze wyjsc to akurat maja tyle samo co 5.1 

 

Gniazdek nie jest tyle samo (na Live! 5.1 jest 5). Na zwyklym Live na tylnym sledziu sa jeszcz dwa wejscia. U Ciebie (strzelam, nie mam tej karty) na tylnym sledziu sa prawdopodobnie tylko wyjscia na glosniki a wejscia sa tylko wewnetrzne.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> a tak nawiasem mowiac to napisalem do was z nadzieja ze mi ktos powie jak uzyskac na tej karcie dzwiek 3d ale jak na razie to dostalem odpowiedzi zeby pobawic sie przesuwakami albo zmienic karte.... ktos z was jest w stanie mi pomoc ?

 

Widocznie na polskiej czesci forum nikt nie ma takiej karty.... Wiec na jakiej zasadzie oczekujesz ze ktos zgadnie w czym jest problem? Szukales na innych forach?  :Confused: 

Karta jest stosunkowo nowa wiec na linuksie moze jeszcze sprawiac problemy. Pewnie minie troche czasu, nim bedzie tak dobrze obslugiwana jak Audigy no i "zwykly" Live. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

